# Boats...boats...boats...



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

Man I love these suckers!!
Good night I'm going stir crazy! I'm supposed to be in Mexico right now!!ugh...
So the next best thing to being in Mexico is running boats and the next best thing to that is looking at them...lol

The very first boat I built (11th grade wood shop project)I built three of these boats in high school, two are still running!!
14' broadbill powered by a 30hp Nissan
Shot my first longtail, surf scoter and brant out of this boat!









My first aluminum boat. Welded by Scott Dugger. 
19.8' X3 8". Square chine, would slide sideways for 200yrds in the skinny stuff but it sure was fast!









My current mud motor boat.
20x44 gator trax...









Lastly the funnest toy I've ever bought! (THE BOAT FELLAS..lol)


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

A few other shots...(hope nobody minds if their boats in the photo... :-\)

Chuck D's first Widow Maker...









R...









MOON!

















They need no introduction!!!
Thanks SG...you and Troy where the two that really lit my fire about airboats!

















Harris....now Noordas...









If you've got any cool photos of your boat or someone else's post em' up!!


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Josh is your Broadbill from the Devlin plans? Nice looking boat! I really like those sneakbox style boats, did you use okume ply or just regular fir?


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

My son and I in Skye's BOAT.










My son and Darin Noorda's son in the layout BOAT:










Three of my favorite pictures I have ever taken from a BOAT:


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Can't forget one of the kids and Dustin, out checking wood duck boxes.


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

Pumpgunner said:


> Josh is your Broadbill from the Devlin plans? Nice looking boat! I really like those sneakbox style boats, did you use okume ply or just regular fir?


P,
I can't remember. I do remember there being Arther Armstrong on the plans but not Devlin. I just used regular fir for the skin with 3/4" oak inside.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Gotcha Josh, the design is really similar looking to a Barnegat Bay Sneakbox I am wanting to build.

Here's my boat the way I like it best, pulled into the cattails and hidden best as I can get it-
[attachment=0:1l21gjuo]boathidden.JPG[/attachment:1l21gjuo]


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

ill add into the fun!!









They do need water to run!









cooking halibut and steak while out shooting fish









strangest thing i've ever caught from a boat









my little "tin can" after a day diver hunting









the kiddo's sure do enjoy the summer rides









Another boat i shot ducks out of. this boat sure can ride the waves of the bearing sea really well!!









layout boat project from hell!! very rewarding to gun from something you made yourself









Brians airboat. sweet little aircraft set up.









view looking out the back while sliding on the mud


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

My Stealth with the posse aboard


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Nothing fancy like some of the rigs but it gets me where the birds are....... 8)


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

heres my 2 boats

the MM 

















the airboat

















...only 38 days to go!! -/O\-


----------



## 357bob (Sep 30, 2007)

Man I really had to dig to find a pic of my boat, I guess I am usually in it  
Mid-way through a long day









One of the Noorda brothers









Here's one I would give my eye teeth for. If memory serves me it is exactly like the one my dad bought in 1962. His originally belonged to the DWR and was built in 1952.I took my first ride at 2 months old (so I'm told) and my last around age 6


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Going small!

[attachment=0:3876pzui]16 Fully grassed - 400.jpg[/attachment:3876pzui]


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

357bob said:


> Here's one I would give my eye teeth for. If memory serves me it is exactly like the one my dad bought in 1962. His originally belonged to the DWR and was built in 1952.I took my first ride at 2 months old (so I'm told) and my last around age 6


Bob,
I had a friend who has an airboat just like the one above. Rode in it twice to hunt birds. Never again!!!! The second time I rode in it I thought I was going to have to make a swim for it. He got that thing turned sideways in a flow and took on tons of water. We ended up putting it back on the trailer and going home. It didn't help he had a steering wheel instead of a lever.


----------



## gander311 (Dec 23, 2008)

I have a bit of a sickness when it comes to boats, I would have to really think to count through them all, but I have to be up around 12 to 15 that I have owned. My first was a Otter Stealth 1200 back when they first came out, hen I also bought an Otter Final Attack which I have since sold both of. I have owned 3 different Marsh Rats(currently still have one) 4 different layout boats from Diverfreak(again still currently have 1 Apparition and on dog layout boat) Also currently have a project boat that will hopefully function more as a comfortable two man coffin in flooded grass, moreso than an actual boat. Had a small 10' jon for a short period which I never used before it went to Josh, and now another guy.

As far as "bigger" boats, my first mud motor rig was a 13hp on a 14' v-hull, shiny aluminum color and all! I used that for a season before I could afford to buy a jon. Then I got this, which I consider my first real duck rig. 14x36 Alumacraft with that 13 HP motor. Did some aftermarket upgrades on the motor and prop, and it performed like a 16-17HP, which was a great little setup. Tht sucker was light and would go ANYWHERE. 








Sold that after about 4 years, and didn't have a big boat for about that many years again, til I decided (or should say "could afford")to get another one set up. 
Started with a Hyperdrive frame from Josh, and put a new 35HP block on it. That was my budget for that year and so I ran it on this old hull, which was a 16X48 jon that I owned with another guy which had been converted into an airboat. I yanked all the airboat components, and stripped it back down to a hull,had the transom rebuilt and ran it as a mudboat for 1 seaon.
















Then, the next year, I had my current "baby" built. The first production Widow Maker, and I have been loving it ever since. 18X44 with pods, and I chose the 9' deck/hatch, and a seat box for the driver. It has been updated since these pics with a Nat Gear stencil paint job on the sides, but this gives the idea. This boat will be with me for a long time I am sure.


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

Not the best pics but here it is. Fairly new to my dad and i, still trying to find more time to take it out, sucks being in college during the hunting season!

[attachment=0:9lbig2dz]boat11.jpg[/attachment:9lbig2dz][attachment=1:9lbig2dz]0425109515012.jpg[/attachment:9lbig2dz]


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

this threads pretty elitist!!!!!! here's a poor duck hunters self propelled marsh ride, my first ride was a schwinn, didn't have the power I wanted, so I upgraded to a diamond back!!!!  But sweet lookin boats, some of those things look fast!


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

utahgolf said:


> this threads pretty elitist!!!!!!


why do you associate a guy who has a boat as being an elitist?? many of us are just average joes who sunk way to much money into something that runs in the mud.

I dislike the premise that if a guy owns a boat he is an elitist. Hugely false and i wont buy it!!


----------



## spooner (Sep 25, 2007)

Here is my "elitist" boat -

http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z106/jeffgfarr/*******-boat.jpg

If we have company over, and Mama won't let me take the table out, I have to head out for late season ducks in this.


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

utahgolf said:


>


Been there!!! that's a start.. I have not forgot those days most of all it works and you harvest ducks!!!!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

noorda, 
I was kiddddddddddddddddddddddddddddding! I'll be gettin a boat soon. just being jealous and wanted to add my photo to the thread!


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

utahgolf said:


> noorda,
> I was kiddddddddddddddddddddddddddddding! I'll be gettin a boat soon. just being jealous and wanted to add my photo to the thread!


Utahgolf,
Gotcha! Sorry for over reacting!! Venture up north someday and I'll take you for a ride to inflame your jealousy!!!!!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

might have to take ya up on that!


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Josh, that's a cool Broadbill. Sure reminds me of Devlin's designs.

Here's my ride for the past 27 years or so. I may upgrade the paddles, as they are a bit worn from paddling through ice:










I owned this Alumacraft for quite a while, and caught some nice fish out of it:




























Here's my Hewes. It's pretty well-rigged, with Lowrance GPS/Chartplotter, fuel flow, Scotty electric downriggers, radar and autopilot. It introduced me to TUNA, and allows me to range 50 miles offshore:



















And more salmon. This was last Tuesday. That's a 150 quart cooler, and he touched both ends:


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks Jon! That off shore fishing sure looks fun!! Do you ever see sharks while your out?


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Oh, yeah. It's fairly routine to see blue sharks. I was gutting and gilling some tuna in my splashwell, which drains out the back, while trolling along at 7MPH. When I looked up there was a maybe 6' shark about 20 yards back in the wake, just following me. Pretty weird feeling the first time it happens, alone in your boat 50 miles out.

This trip while fishing for salmon, we had a pod of Dall's porpoises blow up around the boat. That was very cool. They're incredibly fast, and getting pictures of them is difficult because they are only up for a split second, and you can't predict where they'll appear. I got lots of great pictures of splashes, this is the only one that shows an animal:










PS. There ain't nothing like fishing out of La Push.


----------



## Cody Freeman (Aug 30, 2011)

I dont have pictures of the outside of my boat...but here are pictures of the inside with me, my kids and niece and nephews enjoying a beautiful day in the marsh.


















I hope nobody minds if their photo or boat is in with these pictures...i just took these photos at a marsh cleanup...Thanks to all who spend their time and money helping improve our marsh lands so we all can enjoy the sport we love...


----------



## chuck harsin (May 1, 2011)

No worries here Cody.... Cool pick, I thought that Widow Maker was going to be on the First Responder Team..... little bit tooooooo much lumber in that boat on the right. Great project Thanks to all that came out.


----------

